# Grandsons find



## Willjo (Apr 1, 2017)

Me and grandson went out today and he found point with tip ding. His best ever personal find and third artifact.


----------



## Ga Waters (Apr 1, 2017)

Way to go! He has many more coming I'm sure!


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice find. Hope he finds many more.


----------



## kwayne (Apr 1, 2017)

Good job young man!


----------



## Katalee (Apr 1, 2017)

Bringing him up right.nice find.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 2, 2017)

That is a great find! BB


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice,congrats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2017)

Great find!


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 7, 2017)

yes sir


----------



## dtala (Apr 9, 2017)

Hillbilly, what would you cal that point???

Bolen/Kirk??


----------



## Grub Master (Apr 9, 2017)

That's a great find and a better picture of a proud young man as well.


----------



## apoint (Apr 17, 2017)

Willjo said:


> Me and grandson went out today and he found point with tip ding. His best ever personal find and third artifact.



 Possibly Greenbriar, looks to have nice flaking.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2017)

dtala said:


> Hillbilly, what would you cal that point???
> 
> Bolen/Kirk??



Tough one. It looks old, and maybe Dalton-related-I'd probably call it a Big Sandy E-notch, or one of the Greenbrier cluster.


----------



## dtala (Apr 17, 2017)

I couldn't settle on a single style. I'd say old TransPaleo or very early Early Archaic. Dalton/Greenbriar families.


----------



## Willjo (Apr 17, 2017)

It is just an Allendale point and they got a little wide on the notches. It is made out of the lollypop Purple heat treated chert. The point photo turned out a little fuzzy and is the reason it looks old.


----------



## dtala (Apr 18, 2017)

could easily be Willjo, sometimes hard to tell from a pic and not handling it.


----------

